# Doll Chair



## debodun (Mar 13, 2016)

What would you say would be a reasonable price to ask at a garage sale for this hand-made and folk art decorated chair?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 13, 2016)

You know I wish I knew how those Road Show people research the items they talk about. They'll have a vase that to us looks like a blue green vase. Then the curator will start talking and say " Oh this is a Varnicky vase from the 1840's. They were crafted in Vermont, but one series came out of Ohio. They were blown using a technique known as...". Then of course they get up to the price and at auction one sold for $7000...How did they find all this stuff out?

Just looking at these pics and not knowing the age or kind of wood. A plain old yard sale $60...and estate sale and you could ask over one hundred perhaps, I'm not sure.


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2016)

The only thing I have learned about antiques and collectibles is the following:

#1.  If I want to buy it, it's rare, highly-desired and expensive.

#2.  If I want to sell it, it's common, nobody wants one and it's worth zilch.  

If I ever learn how to turn those two around, I'll let you know....


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 13, 2016)

You shouldn't expect to get a whole lot at a yard sale, but $60 to $100 sounds reasonable to me.

Search antique doll chair and see if you can find something comparable that has been evaluated.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2016)

CLICK HERE ..for some similar..


----------



## Redd (Mar 14, 2016)

I would put $200 on it and if you see someone interested ask them to make an offer.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 14, 2016)

debodun, is it a child's seat or a doll's chair. Judging by the size I'd call it a child's seat, which would increase the value, I'm sure.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2016)

How is this an antique? How old is it?


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> How is this an antique? How old is it?



I have no idea how old it is. It was just something I inherited along with everything else in my parent's house. I had $25 on it at last year's garage sale and it didn't sell by August, so I dropped the price to $20 and still no interest.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd stick to your price, debodun. Twenty-five bucks is a bargain, imo. If it doesn't sell (and if I were you), I'd nail little hangers on the back and hang it on the wall as a shelf...a few old books and a little vase or figurine, or some framed pictures?


----------



## Debby (Mar 28, 2016)

jujube said:


> The only thing I have learned about antiques and collectibles is the following:
> 
> #1.  If I want to buy it, it's rare, highly-desired and expensive.
> 
> ...




You got that right!  Never fails.


----------

